# Accuair Switchspeed urgent help needed



## adamhsufc (Dec 29, 2014)

anyone have knowledge about air ride? switch speed management? 
this is for a golf mk5 using Switchspeed management and vu4 manifold.
basically I have all electrics wired up, everything is working as it should but the compressor won't work in conjunction with the ecu.
all earths are good and working, when I leave the compressor and power earths attached, the compressor starts up, but as soon as the ecu and management earths are attached, compressor goes off.
the compressor just doesn't seem to want to work with the ecu, all necessary wires are getting power to them, except the yellow one! which is the 'compressor relay fuse' 
anyone had this before or know what I need to do? it's as though the yellow wire needs a ignition live too
also, the ignition live is ran to the rear cigarette lighter, the controller lights up as it should when the keys are turned, the only thing I can think of is the power from the cigarette lighter isn't strong enough.
when I tested the wires for power, the yellow 'comp 1' wire didn't have any power at all and this is the wire what tells the compressor to fire up. any help appreciated!


----------



## adamhsufc (Dec 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's nor strong enough... Run an 8 gauge wire from the battery, with a fuse, to the compressor...


so if I was to run the power cable straight to the compressors, would I just connect the 'compressor relay' to that very same cable?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Where are u getting the 12V battery from?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

what kind of pressure switch do you run with your switchspeed?


----------



## adamhsufc (Dec 29, 2014)

rgarjr said:


> Where are u getting the 12V battery from?


I'm getting the main power from the battery, and the ignition power from the rear cigarette lighter. 



Rat4Life said:


> what kind of pressure switch do you run with your switchspeed?


it's just a normal accuair pressure switch I think, I THINK that's my problem. I managed to get the compressor to work with the ecu, and all 4 earths attached, but as soon as the tank started to fill air started to piss out of the pressure switch so im going to order a new one and go from there


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

post above is correct, if you dont have accuair pressure sensor, and just have a regular two prong sensor, your wiring should be completely different not like the installation manual states.
with regular pressure switch you want to hook up your compressor relay as a complely standalone unit, not controlled by switchspeed ecu.
you dont use yellow wire from ecu in that method.


----------



## adamhsufc (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. It was accuairs own pressure switch and the grey wire from the ecu. 
I made sure the earths was perfect and tidied the boot up. Still no luck, i took it to someone and they simply plugged my pressure switch wire into their pressure switch in their tank.
Compressor fired up straight away! so i ordered a new pressure switch, fitted it today and all is working fine.
Now to fit the bags.


----------

